# how hard could it be?



## Harlesjohn (May 26, 2006)

i was thinkin of getting an m3 but then figured i could get and 04 gto for much cheaper and just do a lil suspension work.. how hard would it be to get a gto to handle just as good as an m3? thanks guys :cheers


----------



## Wangan_X (Jan 25, 2007)

depends... are we talking new M3/E46 or E36/30?


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

Not hard...just pay someone to install the Pedders track II and you'll be close. :lol:


----------



## Harlesjohn (May 26, 2006)

ive came with 2 options.. 03 corba or get a 04 gto m6 and do some suspension work.. ive been told that the 03/04 corba handle awsome and already have a really nice suspension package on it. and i figure i can find an 04 gto for around 17-18k and i can find an 03 cobra for around 19-22k and im thinkin ok gto, 17k then abour 2k into the suspension and thats already 19k so for a couple grand more i can get a cobra that can EASILY make 500 hp with a pully and a port on the stock supercharger and i wont have to mess with the handling..


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070&highlight=suspension


----------

